# -ko/kö



## oloekis

Vähäkö kivaa kun...






Moikka,

What are the roles of -kö/-ko in the above example, when -kö/-ko does not turn the sentence into question ? 


Kiitos.


----------



## Hakro

It's common only in slang.

I'd say "Vähä*n*kö kivaa kun..."

(I saw only one example...)


----------



## oloekis

Ah sorry, I had two examples in the original and forgot to edit that part as well. 

And I have to ask in addition: what does the sentence mean? 

Kiitos.


----------



## fennofiili

It’s difficult to explain. It resembles a rhetoric question, but there is more. If I said “Onko kivaa kun...” when it is obvious from the context that it’s not fun at all, it means more or less “That was not fun at all that...”. “Vähänkö” used in contexts like this is either ironic or just a fill word. Putting the -kö suffix on the word “vähän” is part of the colloquial phrase instead of focusing on that word the normal way.

If a real question starts with “vähänkö”, it means asking whether something was a small amount or not. This is not the case here. No answer is expected; the listener is more or less expected to comment something like “No ei todellakaan ollut” or to express the same non-verbally.


----------

